# Greatest Ghostbusters Costume EVER



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Check out this auction on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3815314978

That is easily the greatest GB costume I've seen! Be sure to watch the demo video the guy set up. You will fully appreciate what I'm talking about after you check that out.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

Sweet costume....I have seen setups like that before on some of the Prop Forums I go to.

Aaron


----------

